# Grandstand ID...



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
*~ NOTE - Added 2 more photos to this original post ~*

Found this last night in among some Ideal slots...

Seems like I've had it for eons... Maybe the kid down the road gave it
to me way back when... ???... *NOTE* - The T-Bird sign does not appear to be part of the 
original kit...

*Anyone recognize it?...*



























*Comparison to Aurora G/Stand...*









*With HO scale people...*











Thanks---John
.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Every time I come across a picture of an HO slot-related building on the web, I download it for my buildings file. Looking through the file, I don't see this one. 

Does it look like it's sized for HO people, or is it larger: 1:48 or 1:32?


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Dslot said:


> Every time I come across a picture of an HO slot-related building on the web, I download it for my buildings file. Looking through the file, I don't see this one.
> 
> Does it look like it's sized for HO people, or is it larger: 1:48 or 1:32?


Dslot---Out of context, I thought it was HO scale... Looks kind of like,
maybe a little smaller... Might be N scale... ???...

I was buying a lot of Aurora Postage Stamp and Faller stuff in the '70's, so
I may have bought this during that time frame...

Posting two new photos in the 1st post to help ID it... Just to keep them
all together, for now... Check back in a few...

The seat width looks to be narrower than an Aurora Grandstand... And the
steps are a little smaller, too, I think...

Thanks for your help...

John
.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sure looks European!
and I agree that is is smaller than HO.
cool look though


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

The grandstand that you have there was part of Continental's Big City line of building kits that were produced in 1964. They made a group of 10-12 buildings of which about one third were slot car related buildings.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

alpink said:


> sure looks European!
> and I agree that is is smaller than HO.
> cool look though


It does have that *Euro-Look* for sure...

The HO folks don't look too out-of-place sitting there...

Maybe with a 1/2" platform w/walk-up ramps and a handrail, it might pass
for HO... The people's feet are too big for where they're supposed to go...

I think I've cut feet off before for other stands in the past  :devil:

bwaaaaaahahaha
.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

TUFFONE said:


> The grandstand that you have there was part of Continental's Big City line of building kits that were produced in 1964. They made a group of 10-12 buildings of which about one third were slot car related buildings.


Wow... Thank you so much, Tuffone...

Were they a European company?...
.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I believe that they were an American company...I can check later and will post the information and verify if this is the Continental kit or not. This piece also bears a strong resemblance to the seating area of the larger Faller grandstand kit. The T-bird sign is from an Aurora Pit Stop kit. I have a number of the Big City kits that I have collected over the years. I mostly collect the race track scenery type buildings. In addition to the Grandstand, they also produced the following: Entrance Building, Refreshment Stand, Medical Building,and I believe a Pit Stop. I will check what I have later and post the information. These kits are very tough to find.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Just to finish this out, Continental Models address was Dupont Street, Plainview, N.Y. The slot car related kits were the Grandstand, Pit Stop, Entrance Building, Medical Building, Observation Tower, and Refreshment Stand. Also offered in the Big City series were the following: Hotel, Office Building, Apartment House, Department Store (Skyscraper), Shopping Center, and Railroad Station. I have all the slot car related kits except the Pit Stop...none of the others.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.................


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

TUFFONE said:


> Just to finish this out, Continental Models address was Dupont Street, Plainview, N.Y. The slot car related kits were the Grandstand, Pit Stop, Entrance Building, Medical Building, Observation Tower, and Refreshment Stand. Also offered in the Big City series were the following: Hotel, Office Building, Apartment House, Department Store (Skyscraper), Shopping Center, and Railroad Station. I have all the slot car related kits except the Pit Stop...none of the others.


I've tried to find pictures of the slot-related buildings in this line of kits. Haven't turned any up yet.

Do you know of any online photos?

If not, could you post some scans of the box fronts for those you have? Assuming those box fronts have illustrations of the buildings, that is. (Their Apartment House kit's box does, but it's the only one I've seen.)

Thanks for any help, *TUFFONE*. Or anyone else.

-- D


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Yes...I will post a couple of photos. I'll try to get to it tomorrow. I will post a picture of the artwork of the five boxes that I have, and the instruction sheet that shows a small picture of what each kit is supposed to look like. You really never see mention of these kits and they are really hard to find. I only know about them as they would turn up at slot shows once every blue moon or so.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I did find this ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-HO-...CITY-PLASTIC-1964-/331511863796#ht_187wt_1428


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Here are the pictures of the kits that I have and the pictures on the instruction sheet.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

interesting, I have seen the apt building and the shopping center in the accessories section of trains stuff on the Bay


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok, those are pretty sweet, I'll have to keep my eye out for them.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks, *TUFFONE.*

Those are hyper-modernistic designs, for the time. 

I'd say they even have a European feel to them. 
It makes me wonder if Continental was remarketing some European line of kits. But if so, I think I'd have seen at least some of them before in European packaging. I don't think I have, so I guess they were home-grown.

Some European circuit has a (much larger) version of that swoopy grandstand design, I think. 
[SFX] Rusty neurons snapping and crackling and sparking as they try to make connections to the memory bank.

-- D


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

That entrance building is interesting. Looks like a world fairs entrance that I saw in the past or maybe it was a Fair Grounds.

Thanks for the photos. It always amazes me at the depth of knowledge on the board.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

TUFFONE said:


> Just to finish this out, Continental Models address was Dupont Street, Plainview, N.Y. The slot car related kits were the Grandstand, Pit Stop, Entrance Building, Medical Building, Observation Tower, and Refreshment Stand. Also offered in the Big City series were the following: Hotel, Office Building, Apartment House, Department Store (Skyscraper), Shopping Center, and Railroad Station. I have all the slot car related kits except the Pit Stop...none of the others.


Thanks for putting the ID on this Grandstand, Tuffone... Good to know they
are HO scale... Maybe a little on the smaller side...

Would you say they are all towards the small end of the scale?...

John
.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I would say yes to that...I can only speak for the buildings in hand, but none of them are very large. Really interesting designs though.


----------

